# Asian turtle



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Is anyone familiar with Sacalia bealei? If so are they hardy, how big do they get, what is their diet, and what is their temperment? Can they be kept with other turtles. What are your experiences with them?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

The Eyed Turtles! Great animals, and increasingly difficult to get a hold of. All asian turtles are in DESPERATE need of serious captive propagation efforts...they are all literally being eaten out of existance....

*Sacalia* Gray 1870 - southeastern Asian................................................... Asian Eyed Turtles

_Sacalia bealei_ (Gray 1831) ..... Beal's Eyed Turtle

_Sacalia pseudocellata_ Iverson and McCord 1992 [probable hybrid origin].. Chinese False-eyed Turtleഊ

_Sacalia quadriocellata_ (Siebenrock 1903) ...................................................... Four-eyed Turtle

You specifically were interested in Beal's:

Original Description Gray 1831b : 71 
Range map as follows
View attachment 121790


Type Locality "China" 
Syntypes (2 specimens) BMNH 1947.3.4.33; BMNH 1947.3.4.42 
Original name Cistuda bealei 
Common name Beal's Eyed turtle 
Distribution Hong Kong and southeastern China (PRC), from Fujian to Guangdong Provinces; possibly also in Anhui Prov. and on Hainan Island 
Comments Reviewed by Smith (1931; as Clemmys bealei), Pope (1935; as Clemmys bealei), and Rödel and Praedicow (1988). Sachsse (1975), Rödel (1985), and Rödel and Praedicow (1988) suggested that Sacalia quadriocellata (Siebenrock, 1903a:336) was based on female S. bealei, and thus is synonymous with the latter. However, Fu and Zhao (1990) and Iverson and McCord (1992) argued that they are distinct species.

Here is an excellent link:

http://turtlepuddle.org/exotics/sacalia.html

There were some available last year through some importers and they still occasionally show up...they need to be protected and if available not kept singly...as again ALL asian species need be propagated in captivity, with SERIOUS EMPHASIS on genetic preservation.


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

Your right there on the asian turtles


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

So I can gather that they are expensive then. *What would be the simplist breeding setup?* I see that these come with a serious responcibility and I need to find if I am able to meet it, else I won't get one. I also read that there is heavy inter-sex agression and thus need to be kept specially (I.E two females and one male)

Why do books even bother to show such cool turtles if they are out of reachg to most people? That drives me nuts *sigh*


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Let's put it this way....many species are hard to obtain, but not impossible. Time, space, and money are all factors in obtaining and keeping any animal. Turtles are serious filtration issues....the bigger the better.....no such thing as over filtered water.

I would also like to take a moment to state that most people do not keep stuff in enclosures that are large enough....while they may be able to propagate species like snakes by keeping hundreds of individuals in rubbermaid boxes, it is unhealthy for the snakes to do so. The current market and its love with regius and the regius morphs is a prime example...I actually had a kid argue with me that the regius doesn't need the space.....mind you he had never been to Africa to view these animals in the wild or see how much time they spend in trees...yes I said trees...no one acknowledges their arboreal nature in the wild when hunting....anyway I digress and derail.......

Get a large aquarium.....get overflows, and wet/dry filtration, good basking sights, and awesome lighting.....NOTHING beats natural sunlight when tempertatures will allow........


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

hm I see I like things that are tricky to provide for so in theory my 90 gallon could be used for four three females and one male. And I suppose I should have half land for breeding? Good lighting and filtration is a must as you stated. What else?


----------

